
Time traveller went to year 8973 and met telepathic robots PASSES lie detector - bignet
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/time-traveller-who-went-year-13356354
======
zeristor
Which is more likely?

That lie detectors can be fooled, or that time travel is possible?

8973? Sounds like it might be from a 1973 story with 7000 years addded, this
seems a bit mundane an extrapolation for 7000 years in the future anyway. If
it can be comprehended, or put into words it'll be a huge let down.

------
smt88
This headline is tabloid nonsense. Lie detectors do not detect lies[1].

Even if they did, an insane, delusional person telling this story could pass
one because they wouldn't believe they were lying.

1\.
[https://www.apa.org/research/action/polygraph.aspx](https://www.apa.org/research/action/polygraph.aspx)

